# Selling my car



## fcurrito (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I brought a UK registered car with me a year ago and would like to sell it. Would think it will work out cheaper to sell it hear than take it back to the UK?

Apart from Segundamano and milanuncions, do you know any forums and other places where I can advertise my car, may be for someone interested in buying it and taking it to the UK or some local dealer here in the Alicante province.

What is the procedure for selling it? I mean paper wise, does anyone knows?

If anyone interested in busying the car please send me a message.

Many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fcurrito said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I brought a UK registered car with me a year ago and would like to sell it. Would think it will work out cheaper to sell it hear than take it back to the UK?
> 
> ...



I dont know the definitive answer, but anyone buying a UK registered car, would need to be a UK resident - so even if they were going to drive it back, it would need some sort of extended insurance, which would cost. The correct way to do it would be to get it transported back to the UK and sold there.

But I'm no expert on this, so see what others say

Jo xxx


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

fcurrito said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I brought a UK registered car with me a year ago and would like to sell it. Would think it will work out cheaper to sell it hear than take it back to the UK?
> 
> ...


There are a couple of dealers in the Alicante area, don't think you will get much for it though. Depends what it is of course. Is it a Rolls Royce? 

If the car has been in Spain for a year, I'm assuming that the tax and mot have run out. If so it would have to be trailered back to the Uk, and as far as I'm aware no Spanish dealer could tax n mot it from Spain. 
Most of the people I know have either changed to spanish plates or just scrapped the car (although most of them drove over in £500 cheap cars just to get them there)

You could try ebay or the local free expat newspaper.


----------



## fcurrito (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks Barriej, the car still has tax on it for at least a couple of months.

I think best bet is to get it to some local dealer who can either resgiter it here in spain or sell it or send it back to the uk. Yes I am prepared to get little for it but definitly not anything. I got the car for 3k so if I dont get some decent price for it I can always drive it back.... France has a nice landscape 

Have a good day


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

fcurrito said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I brought a UK registered car with me a year ago and would like to sell it. Would think it will work out cheaper to sell it hear than take it back to the UK?
> 
> ...


Hola

You are selling a UK registered car; therefore you have to comply with the UK rules & regs. It is the buyer who has the "headache". 

So to think out loud, if I were to buy the car:- 
I have to insure the car in the UK - and get a green card to cover foreign travel. 
The car has to be legal in its country of origin so needs to have an MOT if older than three years. 
The car must have a valid tax disk which could easily be purchased and posted to a UK address for onward delivery. 

So the only fly in the ointment is the MOT which must be done in the UK. 

Davexf


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> You are selling a UK registered car; therefore you have to comply with the UK rules & regs. It is the buyer who has the "headache".
> 
> ...


Thats all correct BUT

If you are taking a car out of the Uk you are legally obliged to inform the DVLA and fill out a form that details the fact you have removed it. If the OP.s car has been out of the uk for more than a year there could be problems bringing it back. See here.

https://www.gov.uk/taking-vehicles-out-of-uk/for-12-months-or-more

Although the car is still taxed at the moment, for a new disc to be purchased the car would need a valid mot and insurance first. Not something that is doable from Spain (unless no-one knows the car is in spain) 
Obviously after 6 months it should have been changed to spanish plates (thats an EU law) but it wasn't.

OH and if you think you can get away with sneaking it back into the country. You might be lucky but all ports in the UK now connect their cameras to the DVLA and the Police. The number plate software is the same as the one used by the Police, I know Ive been greeted by name as I've been approached at the barriers in France to the channel tunnel.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Barriej said:


> Thats all correct BUT
> 
> If the OP.s car has been out of the uk for more than a year there could be problems bringing it back. See here.
> 
> Although the car is still taxed at the moment, .


Hola 

UK tax runs for a year and the OP said there is a couple of months on it. So no problem re-entering the UK; The UK has no interest in where it has been with the proviso that "all is legal in the UK" 

Davexf


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It is an illegal vehicle!

If you are a resident in Spain (Yes you are, if you have been here a year even if you haven't registered - another breach of the law) it is illegal for you to use a vehicle that is registered in another country.

For the vehicle to become legal it will have to be homologated and be covered by an ITV test. It should also have been subject to Spanish road tax.

Getting it trailered back to UK is about your only legal option and it will have to be trailered since A frames are not allowed in Spain.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> You are selling a UK registered car; therefore you have to comply with the UK rules & regs. It is the buyer who has the "headache".
> 
> ...


Agree - although there's a couple of caveats to the above ( from the car owners side ) not
the buyer - so long as you are still legally non-resident Spain.
1. Car Insurance - you can re-insure your UK Car in Spain, so long as you have
current MOT and unexpired Tax disc. As LS ( you know who I mean ) can do it.
I know some Brit's ( who still see value in their car ) switch to an Expat
specialist insurer ( like the eg above ) before their one month tourist insurance
expires. rather than go on the default third party insurance for overstaying 
their visit to Spain.
As LS do Euro-wide car insurance, fully comp ( if you want ) the lot.

Green Cards - are from a bygone age, no longer used !!!

2. You can renew your Tax disc in Spain by logging onto the DVLA website and
have done so myself. So long as your MOT hasn't expired and you can get
someone to forward it on from your last address.

3. MOT - yes can only be done back in the UK.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Agree - although there's a couple of caveats to the above ( from the car owners side ) not
> the buyer - so long as you are still legally non-resident Spain.
> 1. Car Insurance - you can re-insure your UK Car in Spain, so long as you have
> current MOT and unexpired Tax disc. As LS ( you know who I mean ) can do it.
> ...


But he is legally a resident he has been here more than 90 days whether he has registered or not. You are suggesting that he breaks the law which is not permitted by forum rules.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> But he is legally a resident he has been here more than 90 days whether he has registered or not. You are suggesting that he breaks the law which is not permitted by forum rules.



Its not permitted by Spanish rules either. The car and the driver must be residents in the same country! Any insurance company that "says" they'll insure you if those terms arent met, probably wont pay up in a crisis and the guardia can then fine you for no insurance either!

Jo xxx


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> But he is legally a resident he has been here more than 90 days whether he has registered or not. You are suggesting that he breaks the law which is not permitted by forum rules.


Like all my posts - I don't always stick rigidly to the original posters situation /
question - so my answers tend to be to the wider audience.

But just to qualify my previous post - lets say . . . . . . . 

for those that are still legally Non Resident in Spain rather than

so long as you are still legally non-resident Spain.

Either way it means the same thing !!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Like all my posts - I don't always stick rigidly to the original posters situation /
> question - so my answers tend to be to the wider audience.
> But just to qualify my previous post - lets say . . . . . . .
> 
> ...


but he isn't non-resident either legally or non-legally. If you are going to divert from the OP's question, you should say so to avoid confusing the OP who is looking for accurate information.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

jojo said:


> Its not permitted by Spanish rules either. The car and the driver must be residents in the same country! Any insurance company that "says" they'll insure you if those terms arent met, probably wont pay up in a crisis and the guardia can then fine you for no insurance either!
> 
> Jo xxx


Of course - again this is so long as your still legally a Resident of the UK and
have no intention of moving or residing in the UK at that given point in time !!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> but he isn't non-resident either legally or non-legally. If you are going to divert from the OP's question, you should say so to avoid confusing the OP who is looking for accurate information.


you're right - it won't help the OP


however - for anyone who _is _legally non-resident it's fine to do as he suggests, as I understand it


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> but he isn't non-resident either legally or non-legally. If you are going to divert from the OP's question, you should say so to avoid confusing the OP who is looking for accurate information.


Yep- I know it can get up peoples noses sometimes !!!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Do a facebook search for groups in your area. There's often a things to buy and sell in wherever. Just stick it on there and see if anyone is interested. I'm sure you're sick of all the lectures by "well meaning" people but realistically you can easily sort any paperwork issues out. And if you can't find a buyer just take it back to the UK to sell. It all depends on how much you are willing to accept.


----------



## fcurrito (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks Davexf and Williams2.

As to Barriej, baldilocks I am not surprised you vote the same incompetent lot into 10 downing streets. 

A forum is effective when people ask something they wish to get a practical answer which helps and not loads of non sense.

I have covered almost the whole of the Valencia (can’t remember how many times I went up and down the N322) so I know how much cars are worth. I spoke to some driveller, some salesman, he said I would be arrested if I take the car back without MOT.

In fact if you speak to anyone in the DVLA, you could still drive the car without MOT as long as you book with and take it to the nearest mechanic. Nearest does not tell you how many miles. Secondly just suppose for whatever reason you cross the channel at 10 at night?!?!? 

I managed to take the car without any MOT and have not been stopped at anytime. 
The car has now been MOTed and will be taxed when the current T-Disc runs out.

By the way it cost me roughly €180 in fuel, compared to the €600 some people have quoted me for zipping the car to London. As to the Motorway charge, I printer the AA road planner and with the help of my new TomTom I paid nothing to the French.

It was breathtaking crossing these mountains in the Pyrenees! 

Good luck.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fcurrito said:


> Thanks Davexf and Williams2.
> 
> As to Barriej, baldilocks I am not surprised you vote the same incompetent lot into 10 downing streets.
> 
> ...


So you drove the car to the UK to get the MOT which I presume is still valid and it didn't cost you that much. Then drive it back to the UK and sell it there as you will get a better price. Then get a cheap flight home to Spain. 
Insulting posters and bringing in irrelevancies such as the time you might cross the Channel add nothing to the discussion. The fact is that if you have been resident in Spain for longer than the required period you shouldn't have been driving a UK plated vehicle. Fact.
It is also a fact that if an insurer has agreed to underwrite your vehicle whatever the state of its MOT or Tax the insurance is valid. Of course the insurers will try to evade paying up in the event of an accident - don't they always?? But ask yourself how many Spanish plated cars are on the road without having paid due tax. Are we to assume they are not insured? Of course not.
I know a little bit about this as part of the UK businesses we owned was an MOT testing station.

There is of course no way you can obtain a valid MOT in Spain. Any certificate purporting to be a valid MOT is a fake and would be swiftly detected as such since all MOT test results are now computerised and all certificates numbered. Any gaps in numbering have to be explained. Falsifying MOTs is rightly treated with the utmost seriousness.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Fcurrito, 
Thanks for coming back and explaining how you got around the "problem". There is usually more than one way to get around a problem, and yours suited you. 

It is always a touchy subject to some, but I´m at the sharp end and help others that have similar problems. Quite often people don´t know there is a problem until it is too late. 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hi Fcurrito,
> Thanks for coming back and explaining how you got around the "problem". There is usually more than one way to get around a problem, and yours suited you.
> 
> It is always a touchy subject to some, but I´m at the sharp end and help others that have similar problems. Quite often people don´t know there is a problem until it is too late.
> ...


There are always many solutions to 'problems'.

But one problem is that some are legal and others aren't.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Vehicle excise licences are no longer displayed after October the first.However, they still have to be paid for. It seems we have enough cameras in the Uk to pick up any tax dodgers.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

dmret said:


> Vehicle excise licences are no longer displayed after October the first.However, they still have to be paid for. It seems we have enough cameras in the Uk to pick up any tax dodgers.



Yep, and with the databases all now fully integrated, people here who have not paid tax on their UK registered vehicles will still have to live in fear of being caught!


----------



## fcurrito (Aug 3, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> So you drove the car to the UK to get the MOT which I presume is still valid and it didn't cost you that much. Then drive it back to the UK and sell it there as you will get a better price. Then get a cheap flight home to Spain.
> Insulting posters and bringing in irrelevancies such as the time you might cross the Channel add nothing to the discussion. The fact is that if you have been resident in Spain for longer than the required period you shouldn't have been driving a UK plated vehicle. Fact.
> It is also a fact that if an insurer has agreed to underwrite your vehicle whatever the state of its MOT or Tax the insurance is valid. Of course the insurers will try to evade paying up in the event of an accident - don't they always?? But ask yourself how many Spanish plated cars are on the road without having paid due tax. Are we to assume they are not insured? Of course not.
> I know a little bit about this as part of the UK businesses we owned was an MOT testing station.
> ...


I didn't insult anyone to start with  There is more usefull and constructive stuff in my post than in yours and its all facts. The rest is all noise.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fcurrito said:


> Thanks Davexf and Williams2.
> 
> As to Barriej, baldilocks I am not surprised you vote the same incompetent lot into 10 downing streets.
> 
> ...


The problem with this tho is, regardless of whether you have booked your MoT in the UK, the authorities in europe - especially in Spain would simply view it as irrelevant and only an idiot would book for an MoT for a car in a different country when they knew the MoT was due to run out - so they would simply sue or tow the car and maybe worry about your protestations afterwards - they knoiw the tricks. In any case I doubt anyone would care to back you up without a fee. But more importantly, most insurance companies would be happy to insure your car for you to do this - until you had a prang or worse and needed to claim, then the smallprint would come out and they would be thrilled to not pay out

Jo xxx


----------



## fcurrito (Aug 3, 2014)

jojo said:


> The problem with this tho is, regardless of whether you have booked your MoT in the UK, the authorities in europe - especially in Spain would simply view it as irrelevant and only an idiot would book for an MoT for a car in a different country when they knew the MoT was due to run out - so they would simply sue or tow the car and maybe worry about your protestations afterwards - they knoiw the tricks. In any case I doubt anyone would care to back you up without a fee. But more importantly, most insurance companies would be happy to insure your car for you to do this - until you had a prang or worse and needed to claim, then the smallprint would come out and they would be thrilled to not pay out
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo, love the pose in the beach! You look lovely!  Was about to say wicked but that would be inviting trouble!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

fcurrito said:


> I didn't insult anyone to start with  There is more usefull and constructive stuff in my post than in yours and its all facts. The rest is all noise.


Your 'facts' are irrelevant. The law is the law and if you choose to ignore it, then you are acting illegally. 

For your information, I am not eligible to vote in UK elections so don't blame me for the present incumbents of Downing Street


----------

